# Can't access internet on Netgear A6210 [SOLVED]

## PhiJ

I bought an A6210 AC1200 WiFi USB adaptor from Netgear a few days ago, and I can't get it working.

It has an MT7612U chipset, and I can find two possible drivers/firmware on github.

This is the first.  Installing it gives me a wlan0 device.

This is the second.  Installing it makes no obvious changes to ifconfig -a. (so if I install just this one, I don't have a wlan0 device).

Next, I followed the networking guide for WPA supplicant.  I have tried both modules and neither work.  Example below:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-mt7662u_sta"

config_eth0="dhcp"
```

For the config file I copied the example conf (from unzipped /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r1/wpa_supplicant.conf.bz2), commented out all network blocks, and added

```
network={

        ssid="<NETWORK NAME>"

        psk="<SUPER SECRET PASSWORD>"

        priority=5

}
```

That's all I know to try.  But after booting, I can do the following, which isn't exactly what I'm looking for.

```
Jon's Desktop ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

Jon's Desktop ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

DUID 00:01:00:01:20:f4:df:46:30:9c:23:09:e3:a1

wlan0: IAID cf:e8:63:37

wlan0: soliciting an IPv6 router

wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlan0: probing for an IPv4LL address

wlan0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.81.162

wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlan0: adding default route

forked to background, child pid 3291

Jon's Desktop ~ # ping google.co.uk

ping: unknown host google.co.uk
```

Any ideas?Last edited by PhiJ on Tue Jul 18, 2017 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *PhiJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> wlan0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16
> ...

 

That's known as link-local-address

For wpa_supplicant, see this wiki article.

----------

## PhiJ

I found the wpa_cli through the wpa_supplicant wiki link, and that helped me find the problem (embarrassingly, wrong password).

Thanks for the hints.

----------

